# Rear Window Wing/ No Spoiler/ Stripe



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Looking at a Monaro GTO (on the web, of course) I found this car 
2003 HSV GTO with the small lip spoiler above the rear window. Can I buy one of these somewhere???

BTW, anyone looking for wingless excuses or stripe excuses won't need either after seeing this. :cool 
Monaro Monaro2 

The subtle stripe in the body line on the side is a classy touch(IMHO). :cool


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

That's not an U.S. GTO. Look at the fuel cap location !!!!!


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO TOO said:


> That's not an U.S. GTO. Look at the fuel cap location !!!!!


I knew that  , but I still would like the the little spoiler at the top of the back window. And, I'm glad I got striped. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I have the flat / matte black stripes on my Phantom Black goat.

I was thinking of flat black pinstripes in the usual location, but may go with that body line location. 

my stripes do not go past top of rear deck lid.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey...do you have any pics of your car? I'd like to see the black w/flat black stripes. Might be something I'd like to look into...


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> Hey...do you have any pics of your car? I'd like to see the black w/flat black stripes. Might be something I'd like to look into...


I do have some pics, and I'm a little embarassed to admit, I haven't learned how to upload and post to a forum  

I can email from Kodak and know, so if you want to send me your email, mine is...

[email protected]

The stripes turned out better than I expected. I used 3M matte black weatherproof vinyl. same type that is used on signage.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey, I like the looks of that lil mini-spoiler too! 

But in that pix, just in front of the rear wheel, there's "GTO" on the body (I like that too), but what's that kind of white spot just under it? Is it on the body, or under the body?

---Larry


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

westell said:


> I do have some pics, and I'm a little embarassed to admit, I haven't learned how to upload and post to a forum
> 
> I can email from Kodak and know, so if you want to send me your email, mine is...
> 
> ...


westell,

Here is a thread with instructions on posting pics, I would like to see those as well.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> that's the gayest thing i've ever seen.........looks like civic material to me!












_Civic?_ No, not hardly. It does look very un-Pontiac-y, though...and that is a very _good_ thing indeed.

BTW I have been in contact with a dealer in Oz who quoted me for replacing the lame Pontiac front fascia with that cool HSV GTO fascia. US$1500!!!! Gulp.

That money would be better spent on suspension/powertrain mods, IMHO.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

No this is very Civic-y. I wanted to cry after seeing the spoiler installed on this goat. Why? Why? Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy?

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=show&pic=/carshows/sema04/04sema4070


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> in all honesty guys if you wanted a damnnnnned monaro you should dropped the dough and had one imported.............



_Riiiiight._

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> well come on, it's you people talk about, oh oh oh i want my PONTIAC GTO to look just like a HOLDEN MONARO, yeah we get it, they're the same car big whoop, i'm just saying making your car into a monaro is like a honda with a type R sticker, if you haven't noticed, i hate that bull**** with a passion


Which makes it all the more fun to annoy you with what many of us happen to like. You get all wound up and forget to use stuff like, well, _English_.

BTW I'd _looove_ a HSV GTO, but that whole shipping / U.S. certification / grey market car thing is sorta bothersome, y' know? 

Besides, right-hand drive sorta makes passing a _bitch_.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's a link to Aussie distributor JHP Vehicle Enhancements. it looks like that cool rear window spoiler is a part of the HSV GTO body kit.

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-pontiac-gto.php

I've received the following from the sales guy at JHP when I recently pinged him about the HSV full body kit:



> Hello Bob
> 
> Thanks for your enquiry
> 
> ...


Big freaking bucks.

I'm going to emaiol him back, asking about the price of the window spoiler alone is.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

bsmcall said:


> L
> BTW, anyone looking for wingless excuses or stripe excuses won't need either after seeing this. :cool
> Monaro Monaro2


I could go either way on the stripes, but the lack of rear wing looks FANTASTIC!! I wish it were an American option, I'd definitely do a rear wing delete.


----------

